# GTO overheating issue



## etidball91 (Oct 29, 2012)

So I have a 2004 GTO with a Procharger in it. I just had to replace the head gasket last week because it was blown. I haven't had any issues since I've had it back, but I've noticed the past few days that sometimes if I'm driving it for more than 30 minutes and I drive in a lower gear like 1st or 2nd around a parking lot the temperature will start creeping back up. The head gasket was just replaced and a new thermometer was put in also. It does keep it at a lower temperature most of the time, but every once in awhile it will go up. And it will overheat if I run the AC too much also, but I was told that an easy fix for that would be to just put some more fans in. An idea what could be causing the overheating issue? Thanks!


----------



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

i have heard and read about the radiator having a crack between the plastic and aluminum. you have to replace the radiator mine has the same issue i just keep an eye on the fluid level every 1k miles.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

Did you burp the system?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you have the fans reprogrammed to come on lower? Does the fluid level change?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

What is the range of the thermostat? You say it overheats when the ac is on. To what point? Just reads in a higher range or is it actually boiling over into the overflow reservoir? Was all the air bled from the system? This is a simple problem that some do overlook. Are you still using the old radiator cap? If so, replace it because if the spring is worn/weak or the rubber gasket is cracked/torn it will not allow the system to operate at the proper pressure, which I think is 15 psi (not sure), which will cause overheating as well. I'll just do the basics to see what's going on. Remove the radiator cap, let the car idle and wait for the level to drop when the t-stat opens. Top it off, put the cap back on and continue to let it idle. Then I will wait for the fan to come on. You should be able to gain a little knowledge of whats going on with these simple checks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why does the car overheat more with the AC on? Doens't turning the AC on active one of the cooling fans which would help cool the engine bay. I know when my rad cracked I turned my AC on just for the fan and milked my car home by stopping every 5-10 minutes to put gallon or water in it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Why does the car overheat more with the AC on? Doens't turning the AC on active one of the cooling fans which would help cool the engine bay. I know when my rad cracked I turned my AC on just for the fan and milked my car home by stopping every 5-10 minutes to put gallon or water in it.


That's true. One fan comes on when the a/c is turned on. I think it's switched on based on a/c system pressure. The other fan comes on at the stock predetermined value or whatever the tuner sets it at based on a lower temp t-stat.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think the biggest question is how much does the temp raise? when your at a stop light or moving slow through a parking lot it is common for the engine to get a little hotter since there is no air rushing across the fins of the radiator. But obviously a little hotter and overheating are two different things. So How hot is it getting? a picture of the gauge in these conditions will help alot


----------

